# New Lily Pics!



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Some of you were kind enough to point out how lazy I've been about posting Lily pics recently. I had hoped nobody would notice. :lol: 

So I just spent a few minutes tormenting Lily with the camera. The first batch of pics were just okay so I took a few more and they came out great. I think a couple of them might be my new favorites.  

Now stop badgering me!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Okay, here's a few of the ones that were just okay.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Awwww Rachael she is sooo cute!!! I like the one where she's yawning. Looks like she's saying, "OK mom, I'm bored with this now" lol


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

pinkprincess21 said:


> Awwww Rachael she is sooo cute!!! I like the one where she's yawning. Looks like she's saying, "OK mom, I'm bored with this now" lol


Yeah, she was trying so hard to ignore me. In the "sort of okay" pics she was yawning, licking her lips, just doing a lot of weird stuff with her mouth. Then she laid her head down and _tried_ to sleep. She's such a nosy girl, she can't resist opening at least one eye to see what's going on. God forbid she should miss anything. :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I love Lily she is so cute , i love her eyebrows they are great.

She looks so cuddly


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

I think I like "the sort of okay pictures" better than the first ones! Lily is such a cutie!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awww sweet lily , i love that first pic, she looks like an angel 

kisses nat


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Lilly rocks as always :headbang:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

*gasp* :shock: she's so pretty.. she deserves new pics posted more frequently then that. haha just kidding.. but she is one pretty girl.


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

YEAHHHH! Lily pictures!!!!!  I love how she's laying there like, "Come on mom let's get this over with, I've got things I need to do" She is so adorable!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

WOOT WOOT LILY GIRL!!!!!!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Seeing beautiful Lily...now that's what I call a great sunday treat !


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Aww, Lily is so adorable. I love the first pic, she looks like a sleeping little angel. :angel11: Course, she'd rather that darn camera not be in her face! LOL! :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Lily is so darn cute... I see why she takes over the key board sometimes...


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh Boy! I love Lilly pictures....its about time!! She is just the prettiest color and quite "photogenic" I might add. She definitely has the best "Nose" of any Chi I have ever seen! :wink:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

sjc said:


> Oh Boy! I love Lilly pictures....its about time!! She is just the prettiest color and quite "photogenic" I might add. She definitely has the best "Nose" of any Chi I have ever seen! :wink:


A friend of mine calls it a "big rubbery nose" and claims that Lily glues it on every morning. I think I'd know if it was fake.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Lily is a real little star


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

What a wonderful way to start the week! :toothy4: :flower: It's Monday morning here. Fabulous pics, Rachael! ALL of them! :colors: I looove them all, especially the first and last ones. :love2: Lily is the most beautiful :angel13: :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw lily!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok, thanks for those BUT. iif you think for one second i forgot about daycare pics you are mistaken.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> aw lily!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ok, thanks for those BUT. iif you think for one second i forgot about daycare pics you are mistaken.


I might have known. :roll: Here's the scoop in the daycare pics. I gave them the camera back in June and I kept asking and asking. They'd say, "Yeah, we keep forgetting. We'll take more pics today." So this past Friday when I went to pick up Lily I took the camera back. They've only taken 15 pics out of 27. :? Big disappointment but I do think they kept forgetting. Anyway, I'm going to finish up the roll real quick and have the pics developed or put on CD or something. Then I will post. But give me another week or so because I'm a real lazy butt these days. :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She's such a joy to look at, I love the yawning pic too! :wink: 

Can't wait for the daycare pictures!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > aw lily!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


ok. i'll let you go a week, 2 tops!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I love the 3rd pic She has a sweet but mischevious look all at the same time


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Lily looks beautiful as always, I'm particularly in love with the second and third ones in the first group. She makes me think I really need to hug her, LOL. Good thing you posted pics Lily withdrawal symptoms are rough you know.


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Little Lily melts my heart...she is such a lovely girl  :wave:


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

YAAAAAAYYYYY! LILY PICS!!!

Sorry bout the Caps, but I was sooo excited!

Oh, and I'm not as generous as Mandi, I'll only give you a week to get them daycare pics to us!

Oh, and I loooove Lily's nose & sweet big ol' eyes.... 

think I'm gettin woozy again.....

THUMP 

:love1:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

AWWWWW....she's a pretty pretty girl!!!   

Thank for (finally) taking pictures of her :lol: Everytime I'm looking through posts, and you've already posted, i see the pic in your siggy and makes me want to see Updated pics of her


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I love seeing Lily pictures - she is the cutest!! Her markings are so beautiful!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Lily pics!! I LOVE the first picture!! She looks so sweet and innocent in that picture! I just want to reach out and scratch her behind her ears! Keep em coming!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, you are all so kind with your comments. Lily thanks you and I thank you.  

Okay, tomorrow I am dropping the disposable camera off at a pharmacy and having the pics emailed to me. Should take just a couple of days. I probably won't even finish the roll of film but at least I'll have the ones the daycare took.

Wow, what a bunch of pushy people.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm not sure what's wrong with Cooper but now he wants to know if "mastachewysits" is close like Oklahoma is. :scratch: 

I just want to know how I was able to miss this thread for so long!! We never get to see pics of Lily-kins!!  And she's so purty 'n stuff... it's like you're holding out on us or something! You should be ashamed!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Ya know what i like best about Lily pictures? Knowing where she came from, it's easy to see how loved she is now, because the look of "content" is always clearly in her eyes. And that makes my heart smile!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

She is so cute. She looks a little sleepy and not to be bothered there, but you can also tell there is some kind of crazy spunkiness in her eye. hehe


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> Ya know what i like best about Lily pictures? Knowing where she came from, it's easy to see how loved she is now, because the look of "content" is always clearly in her eyes. And that makes my heart smile!


Are we sure that's the look of contentment or the look of a dog that knows if she could snap her fingers, she could have anything she wanted, including finger-snapping classes?


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Good to see some more of Lily. I had only seen her in your sig. She is a sweetie.


----------

